# Set up my sorority today!! :D



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i spent the day carefully changing the water and setting up a ten gallon for a five girl sorority (because it also has four khulis in it, i cant add any more than five). I already had Speckle and Kisses, so i needed to get three more... I went to walmart first, and looked at their girls, sure i wouldnt find anything good... And low and behold, i find a BEAUTIFUL DOUBLE TAIL female!!! o.o OMG!! I also picked up what i thought was a little yellow girl... Yeah, not so much. XD She has already turned blue with a green wash... Though she may be a MG, not sure... Then i went to petsmart and found an orange girl.  I will say now, there has already been some fin nipping, but nothing terrible! And i am so happy. XD


Now, pictures!! They are not very good though... Some blurry... >.< 


First, the ten gallon... Is this planted well enough for them? There are a billion hiding places in that red and green plant alone. 


















And now the girls! 

Orange unnamed:









Double tail unnamed:

















Color changing female unnamed:

















Speckle and Kisses:
















^ Just realized that is Kisses and the orange girl, not Speckle... XD Whoops. 


What do you guys think? Any tips and tricks?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

What is the plant on the right called? It looks so nice! ^.^


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would personally put in a couple more clumps of plants as the front of the tank is pretty bare. The more plants and cover you have, the less fighting there is going to be amongst your females.

I just have one question. Are you sure the female flaring in the first picture is a female? It reminds me of one of my PK males who I originally purchased as female. Have you got any close up shots of it flaring as it looks to have a big beard for a female.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> What is the plant on the right called? It looks so nice! ^.^


Dunno what it would be called... But its fake. XD Thanks though!! :3




LittleBettaFish said:


> I would personally put in a couple more clumps of plants as the front of the tank is pretty bare. The more plants and cover you have, the less fighting there is going to be amongst your females.
> 
> I just have one question. Are you sure the female flaring in the first picture is a female? It reminds me of one of my PK males who I originally purchased as female. Have you got any close up shots of it flaring as it looks to have a big beard for a female.


More plants? I can do that!! XD

And yes, i am sure Kisses is female, i have had her for quite a while, and she has the biggest egg spot i have ever seen. XD She doesnt really have a beard either. And i got her out of a sorority at a pet shop.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's so cool!! Where'd you get it? It's looks so real!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I got it at goodwill and gave it a really good cleaning... XD


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool! I need to check out Goodwill soon for decor and plants. XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah! They always have a lot of silk plants there.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Coolio! How much was yours???


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm... I got a bunch of plants for anywhere from a quarter to fifty cents each... That big one was 75 cents though.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMGESSE!!!! That's so CHEAP!!!! I HAVE to go to goodwill!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol! Yep!!! I managed to get enough plants for all my tanks and have some leftover for under three bucks!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally figured out how to get pictures off my phone onto here... XDD The green vt looked like this at the store... I seriously thought she would be a mustard gas... oh well. XD


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

0.o did I read that right!? _A DT a Walmart!?_ LUCKY! I ♥ DT females, congrats on your find!!! Hopefully they wont do too much damage to each other. Good job on it, it looks quite lovely! ^-^ I love sororities!! That red/blue girl looks like she might be the alpha.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Goodwill... why have I not thought of going there for silk plants?
I love your new sorority set up! Sororities are so much fun! Love all the pics!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

do you have 4 moss balls ??!!??!! and i love all your snals and your bettas, so cute and pretty!! 
DAWE :3 i love SNAILS!!!!!!!!! SO DANG CUTE!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice tank set up! And yeah add some tall plants in the front, and it'll be better  I need more plants, but just adding the 3 tall live ones into my 20 made a huge difference.. everyone is showing more color. More plants the better


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I really like your orange female! ^.^ You could name her Sunny-D! XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Larsa said:


> 0.o did I read that right!? _A DT a Walmart!?_ LUCKY! I ♥ DT females, congrats on your find!!! Hopefully they wont do too much damage to each other. Good job on it, it looks quite lovely! ^-^ I love sororities!! That red/blue girl looks like she might be the alpha.


Hee hee! Yep! You sure did!! XD 
There is just some fin damage... But Pumpkin (the orange female) seems to have developed SBD, i have her cupped with epsom salt now. Hope it clears up though, she is so cute... 
And that is Kisses, she really is the alfa, and the next down from her is the green VT



mjoy79 said:


> Goodwill... why have I not thought of going there for silk plants?
> I love your new sorority set up! Sororities are so much fun! Love all the pics!


Hee hee, i wasnt even there for plants, but i saw this huge display and squawked, my mom thinks im nuts. XD
Thanks so much!



MistersMom said:


> do you have 4 moss balls ??!!??!! and i love all your snails and your bettas, so cute and pretty!!
> DAWE :3 i love SNAILS!!!!!!!!! SO DANG CUTE!!!


I have about eight or so actually... A couple of them are mutilated though because i tried to tir them to a bit of driftwood and it didnt work... XD So i have some marimo... pads... XD

The snails are one of my favorite parts. XD And the girls have actually been eating the tiny ones, so thatll keep the population down. X3 



Sena Hansler said:


> Very nice tank set up! And yeah add some tall plants in the front, and it'll be better  I need more plants, but just adding the 3 tall live ones into my 20 made a huge difference.. everyone is showing more color. More plants the better


I think i have a perfect plant for up front... I just have to remember where i stored it. XD



TielBird101 said:


> I really like your orange female! ^.^ You could name her Sunny-D! XD


I named her Pumpkin! X3 Tis the season after all. hee hee


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww! Such a cute name for such a cute fishy!!! X3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yus indeed! I just hope that she gets over this SBD quickly..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

what is the difference between marimo balls and mass balls and what is a marimo pad??? and those poor snails  jk lol, thats kinda funny in a teagic way... it'd be ;like walking through your house and seeing a vaccuum and eating it..lol, HEY Sally lets eat the cleaners!!! lol.... yeauh, thats weird huh? lol...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pfft my Madame is the one who murders snails LOL.

And poor thing has SBD?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

whats sbd?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> what is the difference between marimo balls and mass balls and what is a marimo pad??


Moss balls and Marimo balls are basically the same thing except marimo balls are much much smaller. They are also called nano moss balls and I think they are from Japan. I think a marimo pad is just a moss ball pulled apart to make a carpet for the bottom of the tank. 

SBD - Swim bladder disease, usually caused by overfeeding.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

SBD is swim bladder disease. It's sadly here where I live terribly common, and sometimes if left untreated and the fish is still alive (like Sasuke the rescue) it can become chronic and a never ending battle. He was fed waaaay too much by his first owner, which then my friend rescued which now I have. That's why it's recommended to give them a good variety of food, and even fast for a day of the week


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Turns out it wasnt SBD guys! She just swallowed a bubble. XD She is perfectly fine today, and i released her back into the sorority with not a single problem. 

And i think that everything else was explained pretty well as far as the marimo goes. XD And yes, that is what a marimo pad is... Just a torn apart ball made flat. ^^;


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats on your sorority! Still going well? Yeah I would add a lot more plants, that big bush is a good hiding spot, you're right. Even if they can hide in the sides, that means if they want to travel in the front, back, or anywhere in the center of the tank they are vulnerable. So even if it's not super densely covered, you still want to have all general areas covered, know what I mean?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, yes.  I just need to figure out what i want in the front. XD Ill have to do something with a teacup im sure, because the plant i am thinking about isnt tall enough. But so far actually, all nips in the fins have started healing and there are no new ones. 

The girls even school with very little flaring! Especially when food is involved. XD


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you should get some short bushy plants in the front, taller ones in the back. It created depth.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Even if it's not tall, anything helps! Initially I threw all decor and plants I could in there, and have since removed some so I can see them better and make sure it looks the way I want it to, but initially, fill 'er up!  I like your orange female best. I have 3 orange girls in mine :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I think you should get some short bushy plants in the front, taller ones in the back. It created depth.


Actually i prefer rocks in the front to create depth. lol. That is why i have such large rocks in my tanks. 



GreenTea said:


> Even if it's not tall, anything helps! Initially I threw all decor and plants I could in there, and have since removed some so I can see them better and make sure it looks the way I want it to, but initially, fill 'er up!  I like your orange female best. I have 3 orange girls in mine :3


I fixed it up nicely! I think it looks good, just waiting for photobucket to load it up. :3 

Pumpkin was actually my least favorite at first... I am still drawn mostly to the double tail, but only because ive been lusting after a double tail for years. XD


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, didnt want to put the pictures in with the past post! XD

Sorority with another plant or two added!! 










And a snail orgy. X3 Because i can. 









Okay.. its not really an orgy, they are all eating the same algea wafer... X3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh that looks SO MUCH BETTER GIZMO! Great job. I love it


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay! Thanks!! I just realized you can only see three of the girls in that shot. XD whoops, should have tempted them with a snack first.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

SNAILSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i LOVE it


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ohh and the plants look good


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lmao! Thanks. I dont even now how many snails i have... XD The big one in that picture was one of the first two that i got, and the other died. XD Their babies are breeding like mad, but luckily the bettas are eating the teeny ones.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

EW! inbreed snails??? NOT CUTE !!!! XP 
they may become mutated!!! they may have extra fin gers or toes or something!!!!  JK
lol...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL!! Yeah... That would be strange, wouldnt it? XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Yesh... -.o


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ooh! You made it a second page. XD *random* 

But yes, those snails breed like crazy, for a while there i thought i would have to start squishing them, and then the girls started eating the babies, and i was relieved. XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO!!! thats SICK!!! squishing snails ??? 0.0 lol
im just awesome , so awesome ur 1st page ran ot of room for my awesome!!  
lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah... I was going to buy an assassin snail, but then, what do i feed it when it runs out of ramshorns? XD

And yep! That has to be it! X3


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL! feed it, ROCKS! LOL! 
and yeah, ik thats it! 
lol...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lmao! If creatures could live on rocks i would own a zoo!! XD


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LMAO me too!!!!!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So i just wanted to give everybody an update!!!


All the girls are doing great, and any fin nips that happened in the first few days have begun to heal up, and tears are almost fully healed! 

I still have not named the two green girls (Double tail and color changing) so i wouldnt mind some name suggestions if you have them!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome! My girls are still experiencing fin nips. They don't have stress stripes though so it seems like they're fine. I monitor them a lot though for any signs of stress or illness and other than nipped fins everything seems fine. I just wish they'd leave eachother's fins alone. Its 5 in a 10 gal - heavily planted - plenty of hiding places.
Congrats on your sorority! They're so much fun


----------

